
Dealing with Someone Else’s Code: Misery and Happiness - dtzur
http://thefullstack.xyz/dealing-with-someone-elses-misery-happiness/
======
jessegreathouse
> You see the programmers in Jessica’s front end dev team had an informal
> agreement: “You don’t touch my code, I don’t touch your code, and everyone
> is happy.” This agreement held surprisingly well most of the time.

This is a cultural problem that will always come back to bite you.

